# Proper Use of Case Lube



## Viscomm (Oct 16, 2009)

I am a new reloader and have managed to successfully reload 45 ACP and 38 SPL. I have a question regarding the application of case lube.

I use Lyman Quik Spray Case Lube. Never had a problem but wondered if the inside of the case should also be lubed when sizing with a carbide die. If the answer is YES, does the lube have to be removed from the inside of the case before priming and charging?

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I just spray the outside of the case with One-Shot. I also hit the dies before I start. I have my brass in a plastic (shoe box sized) container and spray a little over the top, mix them up and spray again. Let it set for a minute or two and start loading. I don't know, but case lube IN the case may cause issues with seating and/or crimping, again, I don't know that for sure.

I am using a progressive and I don't remove the primer by hand, so the lube is applied before deprime. However, I don't think it would matter either way. If it does make a difference, you are using WAY too much lube.

To add to that, the only time a die touches the inside of the case wall is on the expander die. There is such little contact that I can't see it making the process any smother.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have never used case lube with carbide dies, on straight-walled cases.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Bisley said:


> I have never used case lube with carbide dies, on straight-walled cases.


And you don't have to for straight wall with carbide dies. I do it to keep everything as smooth as possible. A little goes a long ways.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

All my dies are carbide dies, and I use One Shot or Dillon lube all the time. It just makes everything work a little easier. Neither one has ever caused me any troubles. I put about 100 or so in a shoe box, spray them, and then roll them back and forth. Into the hopper they go. :smt1099










Don't worry about the lube getting inside the case as it will not hurt a thing. :smt023


----------

